# Valet Magic...Our little promo video.



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Had this done a while back and forgot to post it..........






Robbie


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Not quite sure how to take that in all honesty. I recognise that guy from TV on some sort of cowboy tradesman type programme.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Found it cool , hey it s been a while danwel !


----------



## CrookyMonster (Feb 16, 2014)

danwel said:


> Not quite sure how to take that in all honesty. I recognise that guy from TV on some sort of cowboy tradesman type programme.


he looks like a guy from a car scrap programme where they try and make lots of money on car parts


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Being totally honest, I'd have left this on the hard drive in the "marketing" folder and saved the file as "Bit too cheesy"

Great quality video, but that bloke portrays the wrong impression for your business... He doesn't come across as 'trustworthy' based on his previous TV appearances.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

totally agree with 20vkarlos

I didnt like it at all. I think this video doesnt show the work you guys as to be the quality that you can produce. you dont need a guy talking crap about it, a few 50/50 and you guys talking about your services and maybe some clients giving their views on the business.


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Or if you want cheesy then get a model to try and slide off a bonnet before waxing and getting stuck on it (due to contamination) then watch her slide and leave her bikini on the bonnet badge due to the super slick wax.


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

His name is Frankie Oatway and was on a programme called "strippers: cars for cash" on national geographic programme:thumb:

McLaren looks amazing:argie:


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Not wanting to troll here, but my personal opinion is that the video is awful. It makes the company appear very amateurish and untrustworthy. I'd take it down!

The OP has a very good reputation, this video does not do the firm justice.

Chris


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

totally agree with that chris


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

chrisgreen said:


> Not wanting to troll here, but my personal opinion is that the video is awful. It makes the company appear very amateurish and untrustworthy. I'd take it down!
> 
> The OP has a very good reputation, this video does not do the firm justice.
> 
> Chris


Yeah i agree, i just can't warm to it or the guy doing it. He just comes across as a bit of a ****ney chancer and kind of leaves you thinking if he is just after your cash and going to do a bunk and leave you with a "dodgy motor"


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

I echo what everyone else is saying 



danwel said:


> Yeah i agree, i just can't warm to it or the guy doing it. He just comes across as a bit of a ****ney chancer and kind of leaves you thinking if he is just after your cash and going to do a bunk and leave you with a "dodgy motor"


"Dodgy motaaaa"


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh my.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I have to agree with the majority, that video would not make me want to try your services in fact it would do exactly the opposite, I'd start looking for someone who appeared a little more......................

PS Shame really as everything I've seen regarding Valet magic has been positive with the exception of this video


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

.SJ.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys

If I'm honest it was just a fun video we shot and should be seen as fun.

Just fancied something different and not so serious.

I respect everyone's opinion so Thankyou 

Robbie


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Drewie said:


> I echo what everyone else is saying
> 
> "Dodgy motaaaa"


Yeah sorry i spelt it wrong lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

We will be shooting another in September that will be used for professional marketing.

Robbie


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

lol! :lol:


----------

